# Ollerton Station Farm, Nottinghamshire, March 2020



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2020)

*1. The History*
The farm is the opposite side of the former Tuxford to Chesterfield railway, facing the former Ollerton railway station. Absolutely nothing out there in terms of history for this place. The small farm hour has been trashed by the local yobs and is looking rather forlorn.

*2. The Explore*
Easy access and fairly unspectacular. But in these climes a derp is a derp, so had a quick one around this place.

*3. The Pictures*


Ollerton Farm 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6089 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The place is literally smashed to smithereens:


Ollerton Farm 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There was a couple of nice pieces of Brayk’s work in the back room:


Ollerton Farm 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one by up-and-coming local artist trench:


Ollerton Farm 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There were several jigsaws shattered around the house:


Ollerton Farm 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a Metallica CD!


Ollerton Farm 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ollerton Farm 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 3, 2020)

Could be made into a holiday let. Needs a good refurbish inside and out. Well worth the find as there is a 1984 Metallica CD inside the house.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 3, 2020)

Neat little place.


----------



## 02Bandit63 (Dec 1, 2021)

I was wondering if anybody knows who owns this property.
If they could contact me with any information regarding the ownership.


----------



## SARAH79 (Dec 2, 2021)

02Bandit63 said:


> I was wondering if anybody knows who owns this property.
> If they could contact me with any information regarding the ownership.


Sorry if you have already tried this but have you tried the Land Registry?






Search for land and property information


Find a property and get its title plan, title register, who owns it and see if it's at risk of flooding




www.gov.uk





It will cost you £3 for the information.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 2, 2021)

02Bandit63 said:


> I was wondering if anybody knows who owns this property.
> If they could contact me with any information regarding the ownership.


Don;'t leave you phone number on here


----------



## Roderick (Dec 2, 2021)

Just what this site does best! Those pictures evoked feelings of what it must have felt like to live there once together with the melancholy of dereliction.
Was listening to "Fat old sun" by Floyd whilst looking through the pictures, it made a perfect background lending it real pathos.


----------

